# Official MOTM August 13'



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

- tecollins1
- Mick
- Patman
- ChevyCruze2012


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> That guy from Iowa you know the man whom loves washing his cruzen and is broke !
> 2012 cruze something or other ..
> 
> Chevycruze2012.


I think im going to take that as a compliment lol. Thanks for suggesting me =]


----------



## AmbersCruze8822 (May 22, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I think im going to take that as a compliment lol. Thanks for suggesting me =]


Lolarty:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

AmbersCruze8822 said:


> Lolarty:


Whats so funny amber haha =]


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd like to nominate mcg75 for posting some very useful PI information. Thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to nominate Mike (obermd). You guys don't see everything that happens around here, but he's been doing a lot of really cool things behind the scenes. He moderates the forum very well, and he's going to catch up to me in post count soon too!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

EcoDave because he gives all new members a warm welcome! And that does make a difference around here.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I will throw Sciphi back in the ring. He set up everything for our track day/meet a few months ago and needs the recognition


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XR, for the same reasons I nominated him last month...

...and also because I've been away on vacation and you guys have nominated almost everyone else already! 


P.S. are we limiting the number of nominees to one per member? If so, who is actually nominated so far?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> XR, for the same reasons I nominated him last month...
> 
> ...and also because I've been away on vacation and you guys have nominated almost everyone else already!
> 
> ...


I will adress this to see what we can do about this one, since one member in particular nomiated 5 members...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think this is all so far, after I combined all of Brian's word diarrhea. 

- tecollins1
- Mick
- Patman
- ChevyCruze2012
- Blue Angel
- mcg75
- obermd
- EcoDave
- Sciphi
- XtremeRevolution


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is the stipulated list and I do not see Diarrhea nominated what so ever ! Further more this is not the place to insult me . you can do that in the thread so titled Idgaf and we will talk there . One more thing no where is it stipulated about nominations !


To Terrible T please inform the Turtles whom it could possibly concern that a man that's Title is first and is always last is. This is not to hard to figure out .


Since Blue Angel has been on vacation throw his name into the Hat


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> *Please submit a brief summary why you feel that your Candidate deserves the "MOTM Title"There will be only one submission per candidate. This will get him/her a slot in the voting thread at the end of the month.Serious submissions only Please.One submission per member per month. Past winners may enter again after 6 months from the original winning date.
> *​


Just sayin


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah sry B only one nomination per member. 
Let me know which on you want to keep.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Yeah sry B only one nomination per member.
> Let me know which on you want to keep.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


t
h
i
s


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*

*​*Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.

​**Winner of the MOTM contest will be awarded the VIP Member badge and will have an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP Room" section of the forum.*

*Members who are still on their victory lap.
February Hoon
March OnlyTaurus
April JBlackburn
May "Off Month"
June Iroczilla
July Ikermit*​[/QUOTE]



Leave them all and add Blue Angel my oversight your discretion . We will stipulate that they are all worthy nominees !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> *
> 
> *​*Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.
> 
> ...




Leave them all and add Blue Angel my oversight your discretion . We will stipulate that they are all worthy nominees ![/QUOTE]

I agree with the stipulation. They are all worthy nominees.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, I've always seen the one nomination per member per month rule as quite silly to be honest. If someone is just ranting off random people that is another thing entirely, but if someone has legit reasons why each member he nominates is worthy, there should be no criticism to towards their submissions.

Secondly, Brian, keep the submissions slightly more formal. And Sunline, keep your finger off the edit trigger. This is MOTM, not an answer thread; rules on proper grammar are allowed to be a little loose-er here.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> And Sunline, keep your finger off the edit trigger. This is MOTM, not an answer thread; rules on proper grammar are allowed to be a little loose-er here.


I'm not the grammar police. I'm simply upholding my moderating responsibilities by combining 4-5 posts into one to save space, and then made a complete list of everyone nominated so far based on a request. If you think I did otherwise, please bring it to my attention, and Andrei's if necessary.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm not the grammar police. I'm simply upholding my moderating responsibilities by combining 4-5 posts into one to save space, and then made a complete list of everyone nominated so far based on a request. If you think I did otherwise, please bring it to my attention, and Andrei's if necessary.





I should reply also , Sunline Fan < Jon > you are doing a bang up job . Well done Sir .
Also there is not much participation by other members nominating , and you and Terrible T did Pull that fast one on Myself last Month , Hence my responses .
Did we add Blue Angel ?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> I should reply also , Sunline Fan < Jon > you are doing a bang up job . Well done Sir .


Thank you sir.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Jon bro you did good man. Forget it all. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wheres the voting thread? its the 23rd


----------

